# Hacking on a loan horse



## Nessie London (28 August 2018)

Hello,

Ive been riding 2 years in a riding school, and for the last 6 months Ive been hacking out 2 hours a week with the riding school girls. This has been great as Ive ridden loads of different horses from sluggish to very forward and spooky.

Ive just taken the next step and have a loan horse for 2 days a week. Ive been doing some schooling with him, with an instructor. Hes quite forward, but not spooky, and definitely not naughty. He tries his hardest! 

Im wondering how long would be the appropriate time to take him out for a hack (not alone) at this stage? Im itching to get going, but also know he likes to go fast from his owner!

Is there ever a perfect time to take the plunge?


----------



## splashgirl45 (28 August 2018)

as long as you have someone to ride with i would start now.  if the day is very windy and raining i would wait for a better day but other than that why not go ahead. maybe ride him in the school for 20 mins or so to get him nice and calm and then go out on your hack with your friends. also ask your instructor if they think you will be ok...good luck


----------



## Maesto's Girl (28 August 2018)

The perfect time is when you feel ready...not massively helpful I know! When you feel you really 'know' the horse then you'll feel better about it.


----------



## Nessie London (28 August 2018)

Thats so straightforward!  If only my pea brain knew when it was right!!!  Im going to stick with schooling just a little longer (wimp) then dive in


----------



## Nessie London (28 August 2018)

Thats very sound advice. Its a fine line between eager and reckless, and brave and careful!... especially when its a loan horse. 

I have another schooling lesson on him this week, so will see what my instructor thinks. X


----------



## MissTyc (28 August 2018)

Do some schooling on a nice warm day, then find a friend and go for a gentle walking hack to cool off?


----------



## ester (28 August 2018)

Check what instructor thinks if they say yes mention to owner that that is the plan, and pick some sensible company to go with


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (28 August 2018)

Hope am not interfering - but if I was the owner of the horse I'd be insisting on it: and that is to advise you strongly BEFORE hacking out anywhere with someone else's horse, to take up BHS Gold Membership. This will provide you with the necessary public liability insurance to ride ANY horse, thus giving not only yourself but the owner as well, peace of mind should anything happen.


----------



## Leo Walker (28 August 2018)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			Hope am not interfering - but if I was the owner of the horse I'd be insisting on it: and that is to advise you strongly BEFORE hacking out anywhere with someone else's horse, to take up BHS Gold Membership. This will provide you with the necessary public liability insurance to ride ANY horse, thus giving not only yourself but the owner as well, peace of mind should anything happen.
		
Click to expand...

Anyone riding with permission is covered under the owners liability insurance.


----------



## albeg (29 August 2018)

Leo Walker said:



			Anyone riding with permission is covered under the owners liability insurance.
		
Click to expand...

True, but worth checking that the owner has cover first. You also get personal accident insurance with the BHS Gold membership, so handy to have if you don't have some sort of rider insurance.


----------



## JulesRules (29 August 2018)

Following on from the above its a good idea to check that the owner is comfortable with you hacking. If your hacking is off road it's less of an issue, but if your hacking is on the road as the owner I'd want to either walk out with you to start with or make sure you had sensible company.


----------

